

Numerics Benchmarking: Fast Statistics on the JVM - budu
http://measuringmeasures.com/blog/2010/4/17/numerics-benchmarking-fast-statistics-on-the-jvm.html

======
nearestneighbor
With any sane implementation, this just benchmarks the memory bandwidth.

